# CRAWFISH TIME!



## Sowsage (Feb 2, 2022)

Did this a few weeks ago and keep forgetting to post it.. 
Nothing fancy just a good fun crawfish boil with the my boys!.
They thought it was the greatest thing ever... How often do you get to eat dinner right off the table with no plates and use your hands right??

I ended up with mostly the sausage.. Kids devoured the crawfish! 

Ready to dig in!!







Knox chowing down!






Ryder was a complete mess from suckin the heads! Lol!






Fun meal for the boys they really enjoyed it!!
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

I have not even had my first crawfish of 2022 yet... 
Did you order those online or catch them local?


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 2, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I have not even had my first crawfish of 2022 yet...
> Did you order those online or catch them local?


Not caught fresh around here this time of year... I cheated on this one and used frozen....I finally found some that are actually from USA so I figured i would give them a shot. They weren't bad! Pretty good actually. But deffinatly not the same as fresh... Basicly since they are already cooked I thawed them out and only let them cook about 1 min. Then straight to the soak.. They acted just like fresh.. Floated at first then sank to the bottom during the soak..


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

Gotcha....
My butcher buddy in Michigan catches local crawfish 1 at a time by dropping a baited line down the cawfish hole. Takes him weeks to get enough for a boil but it's a whole lot cheaper than ordering them online. Apparently Louisiana swamp crawfish are an invasive species in Michigan.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 2, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Gotcha....
> My butcher buddy in Michigan catches local crawfish 1 at a time by dropping a baited line down the cawfish hole. Takes him weeks to get enough for a boil but it's a whole lot cheaper than ordering them online. Apparently Louisiana swamp crawfish are an invasive species in Michigan.


Dang! Hes got more patience than I do! Lol!
The kids can fill a 5-gallon bucket in a couple hours in the creek. But we got a lot of really small ones around here. By the time I sort through a 5 gallon bucket it's about a third full of eating size.


----------



## justplainbob (Feb 2, 2022)

I have never eaten a crawfish 
things gotta change


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 2, 2022)

Pinch Dat Tail and Suck Dat Head


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 2, 2022)

That looks like a ton of delicious fun! Im not sure I could get my girls to eat it, but my son would love it! I was just listening to a podcast about Crawfish boils and thinking that I should try one this summer. When I used to go down to Louisiana and Gulf shores area I had it a lot, but it's been years. Another thing to do! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 2, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> I ended up with mostly the sausage.. Kids devoured the crawfish!


That is a great picture of kids!  Now you have me thinking of crawfish cornbread.  Man is that stuff good!



indaswamp said:


> Gotcha....
> My butcher buddy in Michigan catches local crawfish 1 at a time by dropping a baited line down the cawfish hole. Takes him weeks to get enough for a boil but it's a whole lot cheaper than ordering them online. Apparently Louisiana swamp crawfish are an invasive species in Michigan.


When a kid in Mi we did the same thing.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 2, 2022)

Looks like lots of fun with good food


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

jliddil said:


> Pinch Dat Tail and Suck Dat Head


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2022)

Awesome nothing beats sharing with the kids Will be a lifetime memory for them.

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 2, 2022)

Good stuff and good times!


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 2, 2022)

It takes moxy to suck the guts of a crawdad....!  That is awesome to see!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2022)

Yep, great to see the kids enjoying that! Thanks for sharing! Put a brick on Knox's  head...he's growing so fast!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 2, 2022)

Looks like a great time. There were some creeks near me as a kid that were packed with nice big ones. Where did you order them from?


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2022)

Travis where did you order these online? I’d like to do some dishes soon. Got a new issues of Louisiana Cooking mag and it’s the annual crawdad special.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Travis where did you order these online? I’d like to do some dishes soon. Got a new issues of Louisiana Cooking mag and it’s the annual crawdad special.


Jeff, belive it or not our Wal-Mart caries them now. Frozen and from USA. Ive seen them frozen before but from overseas. They Cary the whole ones in a 3lb bag and then they also have pacages of just the tail meat. Your pretty close to me.. Chances are they have them at yours.. I went frozen because I didnt want to mess with ordering live in the middle of winter.. But I might do a big order of live ones this July for Ryders birthday party.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome nothing beats sharing with the kids Will be a lifetime memory for them.
> 
> Warren


 Thanks Warren ! Yep stuff like this will stick with them for sure!


uncle eddie said:


> Good stuff and good times!


Thanks Eddie !


civilsmoker said:


> It takes moxy to suck the guts of a crawdad....!  That is awesome to see!


Thanks! Ryder thought suckin the head was the best part! Lol!


Brokenhandle said:


> Yep, great to see the kids enjoying that! Thanks for sharing! Put a brick on Knox's  head...he's growing so fast!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!!.. Your not kidding! I feel like everytime in turn around they get bigger!!


----------



## Apparition (Feb 3, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Jeff, belive it or not our Wal-Mart caries them now. Frozen and from USA. Ive seen them frozen before but from overseas. They Cary the whole ones in a 3lb bag and then they also have pacages of just the tail meat. Your pretty close to me.. Chances are they have them at yours.. I went frozen because I didnt want to mess with ordering live in the middle of winter.. But I might do a big order of live ones this July for Ryders birthday party.


We have to get the frozen ones in Minnesota, I contacted the DNR for a permit to import live ones and they said no. We have been getting by with the Walmart ones too.

But, I just got back from a weekend in the French Quarter so I'm full of crawfish (and chargrilled oysters) for a little while.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

Apparition said:


> We have to get the frozen ones in Minnesota, I contacted the DNR for a permit to import live ones and they said no. We have been getting by with the Walmart ones too.
> 
> But, I just got back from a weekend in the French Quarter so I'm full of crawfish (and chargrilled oysters) for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 524389


Guess I didnt know you needed a permit to have them shipped.. .. I suppose for resale as bait that would make since.  But for consuming it seems a bit unfair.


----------



## Apparition (Feb 3, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Guess I didnt know you needed a permit to have them shipped.. .. I suppose for resale as bait that would make since.  But for consuming it seems a bit unfair.


I've heard people fly them in but it's not "legal" here. If you have a restaurant license you can do it. 





__





						Buy Live Crawfish Online | Louisiana Crawfish Company
					

Louisiana Crawfish Company #1 shipper of live crawfish, boiled crawfish, seafood, Cajun foods, turduckens, and much more. Order online. Delivered to your door.




					www.lacrawfish.com
				



**Unfortunately, we are unable to ship LIVE Crawfish to HAWAII, WASHINGTON, MICHIGAN, ILLINOIS, WISCONSIN, PENNSYLVANIA, MINNESOTA or OREGON due to restrictions by the Department of Natural Resources**

I told the DNR lady I guarantee every one will be dead and none will make it to a lake, that wasn't good enough for her.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

Apparition said:


> I've heard people fly them in but it's not "legal" here. If you have a restaurant license you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that sucks.. I mean I get why they have those regulations...


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 3, 2022)

We have two lakes that near by me that have lots.  You need a fishing license and gear to get them.  As a kid I would go with my brother (he was a scuba instructor) to one and I would be the cook of the crawdad boils the students would collect while diving.

More recently my kids would catch them with a just a mask.....made for perfect dinner meals!  Bass and Crawdad boils....


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 3, 2022)

All I can say is WAY TO GO TRAVIS!! So cool to see your kids enjoying it like they are. I grew up not far from the Chesapeake Bay and there were crab shacks on every corner. We'd get a couple bushels of steamed spiced crabs, lay the newspaper out on the picnic tables, and spend all day cracking crabs and drinking beer. I'd always get a big pile of crab meat built up with the intention of chowing down. Never seemed to work though because about the time Id get a nice pile of meat ready to devour, here came my daughters. They had no shame and would eat everything I just spent an hour cracking crabs for   

Oh the memories....
Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> All I can say is WAY TO GO TRAVIS!! So cool to see your kids enjoying it like they are. I grew up not far from the Chesapeake Bay and there were crab shacks on every corner. We'd get a couple bushels of steamed spiced crabs, lay the newspaper out on the picnic tables, and spend all day cracking crabs and drinking beer. I'd always get a big pile of crab meat built up with the intention of chowing down. Never seemed to work though because about the time Id get a nice pile of meat ready to devour, here came my daughters. They had no shame and would eat everything I just spent an hour cracking crabs for
> 
> Oh the memories....
> Robert


That sounds like it was a great time!!.. Lol. I think I only had mybe three crawfish!.. And between Ryder and I we peeled enough tails for Knox to have a steady supply.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2022)

Nice meal Travis, kids look happy as can be!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice meal Travis, kids look happy as can be!


Thanks Justin, they loved it!!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 5, 2022)

Now that's a meal that legends are made of Travis !  Looks like a great time !

Keith


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Now that's a meal that legends are made of Travis !  Looks like a great time !
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith !! It was a great time!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2022)

Looks Great, Travis!!
Would I be correct if I'd be guessing that "Knox is a Piece of Work??"
He loves to Party??
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Travis!!
> Would I be correct if I'd be guessing that "Knox is a Piece of Work??"
> He loves to Party??
> Like.
> ...


 yep! Hes my "not so reserved" one .... But.... I had that coming! Lol!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 5, 2022)

That is some good eating for sure. Looks like the kids had a great time!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2022)

GATOR240 said:


> That is some good eating for sure. Looks like the kids had a great time!


Thanks gator!


----------

